# National Dessert Day and Month!



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

Some sites say National Dessert Day is today, some say October 14, but they all say that October is National Dessert Month. Month! A whole month dedicated to desserts. Yay.

Since nobody can tell us with certainty whether the day is the 9th or the 14th, how about a special dessert on both days. 

A dessert every day all month long, too. Yum.

When I was little, my mother used to make Floating Islands. It was a custard with meringue mounds floating in it. Each "island" had a dollop of jam in the middle, and the whole thing was baked in the oven. 

Floating Islands was a dessert that made popular during the Depression, according to my mother, because it was cheap to make (especially if you lived on a farm or at least kept a cow or two and some chickens).

Some years after the war was over, we had maraschino cherries on the islands instead of jam. Back then, it was my favorite dessert. Now all desserts are my favorites!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2014)

NOW I understand about that 800 lb. man.   A WHOLE MONTH of sweets?   God help us.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

Which 800lb man? If he'd moved around a bit, he wouldn't have weighed 800 lbs. Don't be blaming it on dessert!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2014)

See Davey Jones' post on "Don't die fat."  Georgia.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay. I looked.

Now. Does anybody have any suggestions for a yummy fall dessert? I'm thinking apple crisp and bread pudding. Warm apple crisp with a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream. Bread pudding with rum sauce.

ETA: Oooo...how about fruit soup? My mother would serve it for breakfast. We had a wood-burning stove, and right after supper she'd put all the dried fruits in a pot on the stove and cover it. The fire burned down during the night, but it was plenty hot enough to start the soup and stay warm until morning.

Tapioca...the real kind, not instant. The kind where the recipe calls for soaking the tapioca and for folding the beaten egg whites into the pudding.

The kind of rice pudding that's baked in the oven.

I'm getting a bit giddy from sugar overload!


----------



## Ina (Oct 9, 2014)

Georgia, Sounds like your sweet tooth is in craving mode, where can we find you. We can have a sweet party, and take those nasty tempters out your sight.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, Ina. It's very kind of you to offer, but I can handle it. I can handle every last bite.

Yanno? I could make the fruit soup, thicken it a little, and use it to make a nice mixed fruit cobbler.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2014)

National Dessert day? Is this a new thing? Sounds as if they are running out of ideas.Still, mustn't knock it, puddings are very yummy.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

What is apple crisp?
i made an apple crumble last weekend; with the grandchildren's help.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 11, 2014)

Actually, Vivjen, what I call apple crisp is probably the same thing that you call apple crumble. Peeled, cored, sliced apples mixed with a little sugar, cinnamon and flour in a baking dish and topped with a mixture of brown sugar, butter, oats. 

I wanted to make it for dessert one night last week, but that didn't happen. We're going to have it for dessert tomorrow instead.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Georgia; very similar indeed.....I like it then!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2014)

Anything with apples or pumpkin sounds good to me this time of the year.  I like to make several loaves of pumpkin bread for the upcoming holidays. .. 
I use the following recipe  with a few changes, like a lot less sugar, and more spices. 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/downea... bread&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=Home Page


----------

